# FS: Fluval Edge 6 Gal - $35



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Hello all,

I started the hobby with the Fluval kits, great all around tanks that are easy to set up. The reason why I am selling is because I am in the process of switching to ADA tanks. Most of the items here are less than a year old.

*Fluval Edge* - 6 gallons (storage) - frame and tank only (lights are broken) - *$35
*
*Fluval Spec V *- 5 gallons (still running) includes filter (black sponge, biofilter), original LED - *SOLD
*Optional (Prefer to sell together)
Ecocomplete substrate (2-3 inches high/ used most of the bag so should be ~15 lbs) 
Stand (black)Finnex Stingray 20" (bought and picked up from the USA) - *SOLD*

Pick up in downtown right at BC Place or Richmond. I might be able to deliver during the weekday 9-5 pm because I travel around the lower mainland for work sometimes.


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

To the top


----------



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

Size of finnex light? Nvm lol

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

PM sent....


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Some items pending, updated pricing. Bump.


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Buyer bailed, items back on sale


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Weekly Bump


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Weekend bump


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Still available


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Weekend bump


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Need this sold to start a new tank!


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Prices reduced


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Items updated


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Still taking up space


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Sooooooold


----------

